# Food Safety News - 05/23/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 23, 2021)

*Norway probes Yersinia outbreak with 15 sick*
By News Desk on May 23, 2021 12:05 am Norwegian officials are investigating an increase of Yersinia infections reported since late April. Based on the range in geography of those infected, officials believe the source is a widely distributed food product. The Norwegian Institute of Public Health (Folkehelseinstituttet) reported the rise in Yersinia enterocolitica O3. An outbreak investigation has been started with relevant local... Continue Reading


*NACCHO presents Washoe County Health District with Crumbine award*
By News Desk on May 23, 2021 12:04 am The National Association of County and City Health Officials (NACCHO), the voice of the nation’s nearly 3,000 local governmental health departments, has named the Washoe County Health District in Nevada as the recipient of the 2021 Samuel J. Crumbine Consumer Protection Award for Excellence in Food Protection at the Local Level. This award is given... Continue Reading


*Can plant-based food give you food poisoning? The short answer is yes *
By Guest Contributor on May 23, 2021 12:03 am Opinion By Katharine Hopkins The same care needs to be taken when preparing plant-based food as any other food. Plants are classed as a lower risk than meat and other animal products, but that doesn’t mean they can’t make you ill. Plants have a multitude of benefits and should be consumed daily, so don’t let... Continue Reading


*23 tons of fresh and frozen catfish recalled for lack of federal inspection*
By News Desk on May 22, 2021 07:23 pm Otten’s Seafood Inc. of Tinley Park, IL, is recalling 46,800 pounds of catfish because the products were produced, packed, and distributed without the benefit of federal inspection, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. FSIS is concerned that some product may be in consumers’ refrigerators or freezers because of... Continue Reading


*New York company recalls 3 tons of sausage products for inspection issue*
By News Desk on May 22, 2021 07:10 pm Milan Provisions Co. Inc., a Corona, NY, establishment, is recalling about 6,000 pounds of heat-treated, not fully cooked, not shelf stable chorizo sausage products made using a pork ingredient produced without the benefit of federal inspection, the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) announced today. “FSIS is concerned that some product... Continue Reading


----------

